# Paypal Help.



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Someone is trying to send me a refund through my paypal account but he can't.

This is the message he got:

Your recipient is not able to receive funds at this time. Your recipient must first set up his or her account to receive funds.

Can anyone help how I can set up my account to receive funds?

Do I need to make any set up?


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Check and see that you have an email account entered in your account profile or if it's entered correctly. Check to see if your account is Verified. Those are the only two things I can think of that might be wrong. I doubt the second one is it. I don't think that would prevent you from receiving funds. I'd check to see if your email address is entered correctly first.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Email entered correctly. even have a credit card linked to it..

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm, other than that I have no clue what it might be.

It sounds kind of fishy to me now that I think about it. If your account wasn't set up you wouldn't be able to make payments with it. I never had to set up my account to receive funds. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's a link that talks about this very subject: https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/Sending-and-receiving-money/Your-recipient-must-first-set-up-his-or-her-account-to-receive/td-p/221044?profile.language=en-gb
Granted, this is from the UK PayPal site, but it might shed some light on why you can't receive funds.

I hope you get it all straightened out!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks very much both of you.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Kevin I believe you can only send funds in your country not receive

[edit] In fact if you go to paypal.com and go to bottom of page you'll see counties,click on more there you'll see a drop down of countries select Mauritius and you'll see only send funds there...then select say the UK there you'll see the UK can do all,hope that helps


----------

